
America's Two Coronavirus Realities - enraged_camel
https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-recession-stocks-housing-unemployment-1e26bba5-f800-4ff6-a615-7cfeb751ae81.html
======
devy
I think there is a word for this: duality

